# TODAY ON RO!



## Phinnsmommy (Feb 28, 2008)

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO!

*Hey guys!


Happy Bunny Birthday to *Little Bay Poo*'s BILLY! He is turning 1 today!

_Hope you get lots of treats and toys!

inkbouce::sunshine:arty::bunny24




*HAPPY SLAVE BIRTHDAYS TO...

*_
okiedokie

:bestwishes:



Leaf

:bestwishes:



Snowy Shiloh

:bestwishes:




Congrats to *Rosie (Maherwoman)* on her new addition! What a sweetheart!

:woohoo:thumbup:hug1





Send Prayers/Vibes to *Snowy Shilohs* Tallulah, who has been acting lethargic .

:bunnyhug:



Wish *Naturestee* good luck and congrats to her sister, whose wedding is today. Angela will be going to Las Vegas for the wedding!

:toastingbuns
[/align]


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 28, 2008)

Congrats to all! Happy Birthday to those who are having a Birthday today!


and most of all...get better, Tallulah ray:.


----------



## LadyBug (Feb 28, 2008)

the Walk is 2 days away!!! YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY!!! and i've found out something VERY interasting about Mr. Nick Jonas. what you may ask? well just tootle over to my Walk thread(2 page)and it'll tell you. here's the link-http://www.rabbitsonline.net/veiw_topic.php?id=32226&forum=id5

Anna


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 28, 2008)

[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]To all of you!! [/align]


----------



## MsBinky (Feb 28, 2008)

Happy birthday you guys and bun:biggrin2::bestwishes:


----------



## cheryl (Feb 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday everyone and bunny :balloons:


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday Everyone and Bunny!

I hope your Birthdays were wonderful!

arty:

Karlee:bunnyheart


----------



## momofmany (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow, lots of birthdays today! I hope everyone had an awesome day!:biggrin2:


[align=center]*HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you ALL!

*[/align][align=center]:balloons:arty::happyrabbit::birthday:airborne:
[/align]


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 29, 2008)

Sorryit's late, I just never check the newswire forum! But.....

arty:

Happy Birthday everyone!!! And to Billy aswell!:airborne:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 29, 2008)

Everyone should check this out each day! We add all sorts of things here! We have birthdays, anniversaries,illnesses andspecial announcements along with the links to different news bits all over the forum.

PLUS we sometimes have a game!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 29, 2008)

:baghead

I do love 'Today on RO', honest! I just always noticed it more in the main forum, and I don't remember to come over to this board all the time.... I'll try and remember more!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 29, 2008)

Yay, thanks for the birthday wishes! I think I'll have leftover cake for lunch :biggrin2: Happy birthday to the other birthday people and bun, too!

How can I get King Rory slotted to be mentioned on his birthday? My big boy will be ONE on March 17th! Everyone remember to celebrate!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 29, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> How can I get King Rory slotted to be mentioned on his birthday? My big boy will be ONE on March 17th! Everyone remember to celebrate!



Rory is on the calendar for a birthday for Mar 17! I just checked.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 1, 2008)

I put him on and meant to come back and tell you and forgot!


----------

